# Doctor Who Live: The Next Doctor



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The next doctor to be announced live on Sunday. Simulcast on BBC America.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/The-Next-Doctor-will-be-revealed-on-Sunday-04-August

Didn't they have n episode called this already?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

And heres the official word, Doctor Who fans: the next Doctor will be revealed before a live studio audience in a special set to air* Sunday, August 4 at 2 pm EST & 11 am PST on BBC AMERICA,* according to a release today (August 1).

http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophen...-unveiled-in-live-bbc-america-special-sunday/


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I wonder if this is going to be 50-55 minutes of hype, "the naming" & then credits?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheerdude said:


> I wonder if this is going to be 50-55 minutes of hype, "the naming" & then credits?


My gut feeling is "Duh"... 

Seriously, though, I'm not sure what else it could be. They're not going to say anything substantive until Smith is done, and probably not until well after that.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

Per the posted "press release":


> The half-hour show will include live special guests, Doctors old and new, as well as companions and celebrity fans.


Presumably this will fit into the "The Doctors Revisited" block in some fashion.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> I wonder if this is going to be 50-55 minutes of hype, "the naming" & then credits?


If anything like American Idol, it will run over by 7 minutes.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Can't be _too_ long, or BBC America would get antsy about the lack of commercials. (Unless they're formatting the show so that it does have commercial breaks, during which the UK viewers get some sort of bonus content.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

7pm which time zone? It is not on my guide.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> 7pm which time zone? It is not on my guide.


Greenwich.


CoxInPHX said:


> And heres the official word, Doctor Who fans: the next Doctor will be revealed before a live studio audience in a special set to air* Sunday, August 4 at 2 pm EST & 11 am PST on BBC AMERICA,* according to a release today (August 1).
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophen...-unveiled-in-live-bbc-america-special-sunday/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> 7pm which time zone? It is not on my guide.


It just showed up in my GD. And it even treated it like a sports/award show (offering to pad it)!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not seeing it in my data but BBC America's web page shows the show at 2 then a marathon of Revisited. Looks like just the discussion parts.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Got it in my guide. 11am PDT. So 2 pm EDT


----------

